# Marcel's Quantum Kitchen



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Watching this show is like watching an accident waiting to happen......off site catering with sci-fi food, huge props, funky staff....many times very understaffed, event planners.....It seems that from show to show, Marcel is totally high strung, his guys are stretched too thin and there are HUGE gaps in timing.....to have 30-45 minutes in between having plates pulled & new ones placed?! are you friggin' kidding? 

Marcel does have some clever ideas on design....

Just wondering if anyone else has watched the show and what you think....

* it's on HULU


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm gonna have to watch it now. Is he as big a prick as he was on Top Chef?

Funny how he's having so much trouble getting plates out. I thought that sous vide stuff would be a caterers dream.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Ok, that meat yule log is pretty cool.


----------



## dobzre (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought it was all an act much like Ramsay... but no "wolverine" hair is exactly the real Marcel. I would love to see some of these people in a real kitchen, you know kitchens with budgets, and performance reviews, and a team (where you can't talk to everyone condescendingly). He'll get the ax in no time.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I have to keep telling myself that this whole series is entertainment, because I would do serious damage to my television set otherwise.

I remember mentioning it in a thread here on ChefTalk that his program would be coming.

What a bunch of horse huey.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Really, you take Marcel's show personally Ross?

Everything seems to be coursed, cocktail parties, dinners etc.....all coursed....and mega mega steps, some are tenuous....but very cool ideas to rift off of.....

I just don't understand how/why they'd have events only 2-3 days out.....that's just stupid drama.....typically events are booked months out....lots of time to plan, prep, design....have tastings (which is fairly rare in reality).

What are some of your favorite ideas from Marcel?

I really like some of the surf themed ideas....not that there's a big demand for that in the mid-west.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

shroomgirl said:


> Really, you take Marcel's show personally Ross?
> 
> Everything seems to be coursed, cocktail parties, dinners etc.....all coursed....and mega mega steps, some are tenuous....but very cool ideas to rift off of.....
> 
> ...


I'm just hoping and wishing for a food network program to include real cooking for the regular folk without all the drama. Mushroomgirl, you seem to be taking Marcel personally.though.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chefross said:


> I'm just hoping and wishing for a food network program to include real cooking for the regular folk without all the drama. Mushroomgirl, you seem to be taking Marcel personally.though.


Naw, you don't know shroom.Rest assured shroom is really honest about her questions.Anyway I have watched the show 2 times and was feeling stressed just knowing things would turn into basic reality TV stuff. To bad, the kid has chops and may be respected down the road.You don't work with Robuchon because you have a nice smile


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Marcel is a jerk. The show is stupid. I really wish the guys in his season had the stones to really shave his head. That one poor guy got sent home for it, and he never consummated the relationship between Marcel's head and the shaver.

_***_ _*YES*_, it may seem funny that I could be so critical of a celebrity chef and a TV show. However I am only stating my opinion, and I would watch a different show. You on the other hand, can watch whatever you like, and I will have no bad opinion of you for it.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

cape chef said:


> Naw, you don't know shroom.Rest assured shroom is really honest about her questions.Anyway I have watched the show 2 times and was feeling stressed just knowing things would turn into basic reality TV stuff. To bad, the kid has chops and may be respected down the road.You don't work with Robuchon because you have a nice smile


Marcel may very well be an accomplished cook but the program makes him out to look like the jerk he is. And this is done for the ratings. This is what I am talking about. It's not about the food at all.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

do you know Ross?  I know & have worked with Andy Husbands who came off as totally incompetent on Hell's Kitchen a couple of seasons ago.....this is a man who owns multiple restaurants, cooks on a BBQ team, wrote a really good cookbook, makes very interesting food.....my experience directing him on a food stage was nothing like what was portrayed on the edited television show.

Back to the question.....what things on Marcel's kitchen interest you enough to want to use?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Exactly....the food network producers make them out to be incompetent fools and therein lies my beef. That said, if the Chefs portrayed on the program were real, doing real enough things the programming would not be as interesting to watch.

To answer your question.......I have enjoyed watching his use of liquid nitrogen, some of his execution ideas too. I just have to get past all the drama first.


----------

